# carpeted floor mats



## audiophile64 (Apr 16, 2011)

How do you remove these **** dealer installed floor mats without breaking them? When you push in the middle of the peg on the floor it does not seem to release the mats.


----------



## usaalways (Mar 29, 2011)

strange. I just pull up and they come off no problem.


----------



## audiophile64 (Apr 16, 2011)

*sorry*

Now I just went to try to remove again and I was able to by lifting the mat up slightly and using both hands one to hold mat and the other to push from under the mat by the peg area


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Some people have a tough time removing and "installing" them, so it isn't too odd that yours are tight enough to cause you concern. Glad they came out.


----------



## Cruzin40 (Aug 14, 2013)

Is there a grommet left in the floor after removed, or just a whole in the carpet? I'm trying to figure out if the circle separates from the mat or no? Thanks.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Basic male - female attachment .


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I have one helluva time installing and removing my oem all weather mats too. Not sure if this topic applies to these as well but I thought I'd throw that out there haha. I just took my plastic grommets out of the front mats so I could just lay them in there. I was afraid I was going to pull the plastic one out of the carpet.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Cruzin40 (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes mine are dealer installed all weather floor mats. So if I remove them there should be a male end attached to the mats and just a female end left in the floor? Is the floor end look like a black washer or just a whole? Seem silly talking so much about this, but I want to understand what to pull up on so I don't damage anything.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Cruzin40 said:


> Yes mine are dealer installed all weather floor mats. So if I remove them there should be a male end attached to the mats and just a female end left in the floor? Is the floor end look like a black washer or just a whole? Seem silly talking so much about this, but I want to understand what to pull up on so I don't damage anything.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yeah there's a piece attached to the carpet as well that is the male. The female end is in the floor mats. Pull the mats up while holding the male piece in the carpet soo you dont pull that out of the floor. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Reverse your theory cruzin40 .


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Cruzin40 said:


> Yes mine are dealer installed all weather floor mats. So if I remove them there should be a male end attached to the mats and just a female end left in the floor? Is the floor end look like a black washer or just a whole? Seem silly talking so much about this, but I want to understand what to pull up on so I don't damage anything.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


The floor should look like a @ 1 in black peg. The floor mat should have a black circular assembly. There were some floor mats that did not fasten correctly to the peg in the floor. If that were the case you would have had no problem with removing them.






On mat






On floor
Hope that helps!


----------



## Cruzin40 (Aug 14, 2013)

Wow thanks for the pics! I was way off in how I visualized them connecting; I definitely would have destroyed something without these pics! I would have gone all "hulk" on them, broke something then hated myself, lol.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I can only hope that , that one guy with that euphemism and sharp tongued keyboard does not make his usual appearance ..
So the design of these floor mats have not changed in 4 years cool . bet the cost of them has !


----------

